
The Crisis of Attention Theft - Ads That Steal Your Time for Nothing in Return - MilnerRoute
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/forcing-ads-captive-audience-attention-theft-crime
======
k6287manly
Irony notice: If you protect your time by using an ad-blocker, you cannot read
this post.

~~~
oriel
Then it's doing its job. Those of us with adblockers arent as affected by ad
invasions, and so can skip the article. Emergent simplicity!

